# THEC64 Mini Release Date Announced



## Chary (Jan 31, 2018)

These Mini/Classic versions of older hardware sure are proving to be popular. Of all things, though, I feel like a Commodore 64 is the most unexpected one. The fact that it even comes with a keyboard that looks like the original is actually kinda cool, too. Super retro


----------



## 330 (Jan 31, 2018)

Chary said:


> These Mini/Classic versions of older hardware sure are proving to be popular. Of all things, though, I feel like a Commodore 64 is the most unexpected one. The fact that it even comes with a keyboard that looks like the original is actually kinda cool, too. Super retro


There have been plenty of mini C64 machines. This isn't the first nor the last.

The real question is: how easy can we hack it? As there is no mention of it anywhere on the site. You can plug an USB keyboard in, but what about other peripherals like a disk or cassette reader?




> Note: The keyboard keys are non-functional



LOL WHAT?



> * Packaging does not include AC Adapter



...


----------



## TVL (Jan 31, 2018)

Chary said:


> These Mini/Classic versions of older hardware sure are proving to be popular. Of all things, though, I feel like a Commodore 64 is the most unexpected one. The fact that it even comes with a keyboard that looks like the original is actually kinda cool, too. Super retro



The keyboard is just for show though, which is kind of stupid. Also when I emulate the C64 I create a loadable image of the game loaded at the titlescreen of whatever game I'm playing (I create these the first time I play a C64 game I know I'll be coming back to). That's what should be done with all things C64.

Sped up loading and a limited set of games that are missing a lot of great C64 games is not a good option for me, but I'm not the target audience for this kind of  thing I guess, I did grow up with the C64 though. I understand they are releasing a full size version later on... and that's a bit more interesting (most likely I will not get it anyway because I don't need more stuff).


----------



## 330 (Jan 31, 2018)

I found the list of included games:



Spoiler




Alleykat
Anarchy
The Arc of Yesod
Armalyte
Avenger
Battle Valley
Bounder
California Games
Chip's Challenge
Confuzion
Cosmic Causeway
Creatures
Cyberdyne Warrior
Cybernoid
Cybernoid II
Deflektor
Everyone's a Wally
Firelord
Gribbly's Day Out
Hawkeye
Heartland
Herobotix
Highway Encounter
Hunter's Moon
Hysteria
Impossible Mission
Impossible Mission II
Insects in Space
Mega-Apocalypse
Mission A.D.
Monty Mole
Monty on the Run
Nebulus
Netherworld
Nobby the Aardvark
Nodes of Yesod
Paradroid
Pitstop II
Ranarama
Robin of the Wood
Rubicon
Skate Crazy
Skool Daze
Slayer
Snare
Speedball
Speedball 2
Spin Dizzy
Star Paws
Steel
Stormlord
Street Sports Baseball
Summer Games II
Super Cycle
Temple of Apshai Trilogy
Thing on a Spring
Thing Bounces Back
Trailblazer
Uchi Mata
Uridium
Who Dares Wins II
Winter Games
World Games
Zynaps


----------



## DSAndi (Jan 31, 2018)

Waste of money, if the keyboard was functional so i can use it like back then, i could think of buying it.
In the state it is, you better off with some Raspberry Pi Zero w if you want it cheap or spend a little more and go for Raspberry pi 3b and a NESPI Case.

The Joystick was pretty bad back then, even the Quickshot one was only ok. Basicly its better you will use a different one anyway.
Im sure there will be ppl that buy this anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 31, 2018)

Hopefully the system will implement some sort of command line much like the original had and not just be a front-end launcher for the games.  That was half the fun of those old 80s Computers like the C64 and ZX Spectrum anyways.


----------



## romanaOne (Jan 31, 2018)

Looks like crap to me. Just another cheap-ass SOC in a box. No serial bus to connect drives (1541 or SD IEC). Doubt it even has a cartridge slot. 

This reminds me of the time a few years back when some lamers tried to sell a brownish PC with C64-themed linux distribution that included a  bundled c64 emulator as the New C64 or some such nonsense.


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 31, 2018)

Nice but i'll skip 
I want a full functionial mini Amiga500+ (or mini Amiga 1200)
THAT i would buy


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 31, 2018)

Inb4 CD-i Mini


----------



## GunzOfNavarone (Jan 31, 2018)

I'd be interested in one of these if the games selection wasn't so crap. I had a C64 and loved it but I see very few of the games I owned.


----------



## johnbus (Jan 31, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Inb4 CD-i Mini



I'm hoping for a 3DO Mini.


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 31, 2018)

What the hell is up with remixed consoles?


----------



## Tomy Sakazaki (Jan 31, 2018)

I won't be surprised if it turns out to be a android box running a C64 emulator, or even an old Rasp Pi model.


----------



## DayVeeBoi (Jan 31, 2018)

Hopefully it will be based on Jeri Ellsworth's SOC, which is supposed to be an excellent implementation that was both hackable _and_ cheap but has become hard to find and expensive. It'd be great to get some of that silicon more available. See C-64 DTV for more info.


----------



## kehkou (Jan 31, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> What the hell is up with remixed consoles?


Turns out game companies like money.


----------



## Polopop123 (Jan 31, 2018)

Unfortunate logo considering how cancerous the LGBT community is. Not gay people but just the actions of the community itself


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 31, 2018)

why the fake keyboard? it makes no sence...


----------



## SLiV3R (Jan 31, 2018)

This is a piece of crap. 

Fake keyboard. 

Standard raspberry thing.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 31, 2018)

> Supports software updates via USB flash drive



If this lets us write any program we want, à la Hakchi2, I'd be interested to get it, especially if I could get any C64 game, homebrew, and demo to run on it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 31, 2018)

For those wondering on the hardware side of things, this is going to use an ARM SoC. No details on which ARM SoC, how much RAM, how much internal storage etc etc just yet, but at best we know it'll have no original hardware in it. The mini model (which is this one) is just going to be the ARM SoC, HDMI, and USB ports. No functional keyboard, no cartridge slot support. 

The "Full sized" version that's supposed to come out a bit later (probably Fall 2018, or possibly late Q4) will supposedly feature the same ARM SoC, but also have a fully working keyboard and a cartridge slot, plus HDMI, USB, and an SD card slot. No serial bus, tape drive, or "User port" will be available, so no using original parts.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 31, 2018)

Yay, another overpriced emulator.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 1, 2018)

Saturn mini please.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2018)

slaphappygamer said:


> Saturn mini please.


Good luck getting Saturn emulation to work on an ARM chip.  SEGA can barely handle Genesis emulation correctly, it seems.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 1, 2018)

Quick! Exploit the recent fad of mini retro consoles!


----------



## kehkou (Feb 1, 2018)

No A/C adapter? Is it powered by batteries, or do they want to squeeze out extra cash for them?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 1, 2018)

kehkou said:


> No A/C adapter? Is it powered by batteries?


It uses a micro USB cable, they just don't include the USB power adapter because everyone has a billion of them, and they don't have to spend money including one.


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 2, 2018)

Id be happy with a half size c64 case for my raspberry pi. At least then i could make a wodking keyboard mod.


----------



## ca032769 (Mar 23, 2018)

Why is this not showing any US retailers?  It's on the European Amazon sites but not the us site.  Why is this?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 27, 2018)

8-bit Guy just put up a review for this thing:


----------

